# Subsonic .22 Ammo



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I am thinking of trying subsonic .22 ammo for tree rats this fall. Has anyone tried this ammo? I am trying to limit the noise, Who carries this ammo? Is it much quieter than regular
than regular .22LR


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I use CCI quiets in my bolt or lever rifles. Works great and is no louder than a high velocity pellet rifle. Is louder out of pistols. Won't reliably cycle any semi auto. Kills tree rats and bunnies dead.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

CCI CB Long will kill a **** dead. Dropped in tracks when head shot at 50 yds. At least out of My old Marlin semi auto it will. Although they won't cycle the action. Sounds like a pneumatic air nailer. Love them for urban varmint control!!!!


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you for your reply. Where to purchase?


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

You may have to search to find them. The last box I bought was form a local Gander Mountain. Google CCI CB long for on line opportunities.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I use CCI SV ammo. Subsonic but still cycles my 10/22. Shoots well out of all my 22s.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I got mine on line years ago. Can't seem to find it any more. If you are ever in the Metro D area, I can spare a box for you. I figured out shipping ammo is a real PITA for us mere mortals.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

The 22LR Aguilla Super Collibri are tack drivers out of my son's Cricket rifle. They are only about a 20gr projectile. No powder in the cartridge - just propelled by the primer mix. They are powerful enough to punch through both sides of a steel soup can at 20 yards and make about as much noise as a spring fired Daisy BB gun.

Midway sometimes has them.

 http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...ition-22-long-rifle-20-grain-lead-solid-point


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

found some in stock. Damn I wish my stocks did so well, I think I paid around 130 bucks a thousand..........
http://www.surplusammo.com/22-lr-cci-quiet-40-grain-lead-round-nose-ammo-50-rounds/


----------



## kydia (Dec 19, 2005)

I use both Norma Tac-22 and Wolf Target, about 1050 FPS 40 grain lead. Work well in every gun I've shot them. Pricey, but is match target ammo and just the medicine for head shots on tree rats.


----------

